# Everglades national Park Report May 14 and 15



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

DB let’s go fishing! My skiff, fly rod lessons included!


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Great report David! I’ve previously thought about staying at the Everglades City Motel....but always passed due to boat parking. Good to know they accommodated you. Also good info on the Island Cafe.....one of my favorite places to eat in that area. I also like the Havana Cafe in Choko....family-run and a great breakfast.

Thanks for the reportage.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

strong work, DB!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That "back door side" next to the Island Cafe allows anyone to stick a power cord out to charge up their trolling batteries... Very handy... Been that way for years.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Loogie said:


> DB let’s go fishing! My skiff, fly rod lessons included!


Let's go! I can use the lessons!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's another nice one.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> That "back door side" next to the Island Cafe allows anyone to stick a power cord out to charge up their trolling batteries... Very handy... Been that way for years.


Bob, do you feel like reds have been scarce? If so, why do you think that is?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I know that channel marker! We also have found the redfish difficult. Even when I have found some, they seem much harder to feed than last year. Not the case in other areas of the Park. Thanks for the report, DB.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Always enjoy your reports and pix, David. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes reds have been scarce along the Gulf coast areas that we fish (Rogers south to Middle Cape)... Hoping it’s just seasonal since everyone’s raving about how good it is in and around Snake Bight and “out front” near Flamingo... for those poling up shallow.


----------



## OldGuy (May 28, 2020)

I was down there 3 weeks ago fly fishing with Capt John Stark. Got into some great medium (30 - 50 lb) tarpon on day 1, but had issues getting good hook set. Had around 6 bites and jumped 2. Also caught a couple of medium reds (20”-22”). Saw several more, but could not get them to eat feathers. Also had issues with pods of dolphin blowing up the area!!! Got blown off the water early. Second day we were pretty deep into backcountry. Found a small creek with lots of baby tarpon (5-15 lb) and then came upon a snook feeding station in a 90 degree turn in the creek. Laid back around 50 feet and popped flies into the frenzy (water was literally boiling with fish - I’ve never seen anything like it). Had nice snook (22-30 inches) on just about every cast. Probably caught 30 snook in 45 minutes. It was absolutely crazy fishing.

I agree re Camille Street Grill. My favorite place to eat in Everglades City. I also love the breakfast at Island Cafe. For my last several trips down there I have stayed at Captain’s Table. Rooms are not great (i.e. it is a standard room for Everglades City), but there is a full kitchen with full size fridge. Thus during COVID closing I was able to cook my own meals, as well as make breakfast in the room and a few sandwiches for lunch on the boat. They have several spots to park boats at the end of their building, with outdoor A/C plugs (which I used to charge my car while parked). There’s also a nice little grocery just across the street from the building.

I really love fishing down there, and we often are so remote we do not see another boat the entire day. If you fly fish and are looking for a guide down there, look up John Stark. He always puts me on the fish.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

John Stark is an amazing guide, so much energy and very knowledgeable about his trade. Thanks for the report OldGuy!


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I fished on the 14th out in front of flamingo. I was anticipating a calm wind also and was planning on running north up around cape sable, but it was blowing. I fished the islands out front and saw quite a few tarpon, some good sized reds, and I was in a similar snook feeding frenzy like you described. Eventually a good sized shark came and joined. I managed a few snook before the party was over. One of the rangers said the local croc laid her eggs behind the fish cleaning station about 8 weeks ago so she was keeping an eye on them.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Yes reds have been scarce along the Gulf coast areas that we fish (Rogers south to Middle Cape)... Hoping it’s just seasonal since everyone’s raving about how good it is in and around Snake Bight and “out front” near Flamingo... for those poling up shallow.


We were down there first week of May in the 10,000 Islands and we found a back bay that had great water clarity, which was hard to find considering all the wind lately. Clear enough to sight fish reds, snook, tarpon and I even saw 2 sawfish. But we ran into that bay everyday for the week and found reds back there in abundance every day. It was the only place we could find them all week long. I usually have success finding them out on some of the Gulf side islands but we couldn't find any there. Don't bother asking me which bay it was, my buddy who lives in Marco swore me to secrecy.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

very cool I was there that friday as well, it was honking and nasty but the fish were biting. got my first quality slam finally thanks to Legutki. thanks for the report glad you guys had such great day.


----------

